# Changing my life for a temp contract



## missy_j78 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi - I'm currently settled in London, with a mortgage, in my 30s and in a permanent job. My partner was made redundant last year and is relocating to Dubai at some point early this year to work with a friend out there who runs his own company. 

My issue is, I was going to join him once he had settled in (we are not married, so would have lived separately, and I would have made all my own independent arrangements and so on), but I have just been given the opportunity of a 6 month maternity cover contract at my previous firm, but in their Dubai office. I'm keen to take it, but I need to relocate within the next month. 

Obviously this means I need to speed up my plans massively, but I really want to make this happen.

Please can anyone give me any advice, tips etc, as to what I should be asking them in the interview later this week? The position will be as a PA in a western investment bank.

To start... will they pay my flights, what the salary is, how will accommodation work etc..

BUT is there anything specific i need to consider regarding the fact that its a temp contract? Are there any longer term implications I should be considering, apart from thinking about what my immediate needs are when I go to the interview?

All advice, thoughts, experiences, questions to ask etc very much welcome... my head is spinning right now and I know I'm not thinking straight and might miss something very important!

Emma


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Firstly, I would ensure that the contract, although only nine months, is legal - they will pay for your airfares and provide monthly salary. Depending upon the salary package you negotiate, they could offer a wage + accommodation + medical insurance. I would insist that as most things are done here on an annual basis here, they provide your insurance and accommodation. This way you will not have to sign a 12 month lease on an apt and purchase 12 months of medical insurance needlessly. They will also need to pay for your visa and emirates ID card. At the end of your contract they also need to give you a gratuity of some kind - usually one month salary for each year employed. Salary packages here arer reducing daily and newer packages seem to be a lot less than previously, still negotiate up and get as much as you can.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

missy_j78 said:


> Hi - I'm currently settled in London, with a mortgage, in my 30s and in a permanent job. My partner was made redundant last year and is relocating to Dubai at some point early this year to work with a friend out there who runs his own company.
> 
> My issue is, I was going to join him once he had settled in (we are not married, so would have lived separately, and I would have made all my own independent arrangements and so on), but I have just been given the opportunity of a 6 month maternity cover contract at my previous firm, but in their Dubai office. I'm keen to take it, but I need to relocate within the next month.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
There is another very important consideration - income tax.
Most Brits come here on a permanent contract for a number of years and therefore qualify for non-resident tax status.
If you come here on a temp contract for less than 1 year - then you will still need to pay UK tax - which will seriously reduce your income - especially compared with people here on normal contracts.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Everything that Chocoya says although if I understand correctly, you are not entitled to any gratuity if you are employed for less than one year. So you will be leaving at the end of your temporary contract with no settlement.

They will need to treat your contract as a permanent contract to make it legal though which means providing you with your residence visa, private medical insurance, basic salary plus benefits and an annual home leave ticket.

I don't think the labour law has specific rules for temporary contracts out here but I could be wrong.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

remember, if you are only working here for 6 months, then end up going home, you'll be laible for full UK income tax...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vantage said:


> remember, if you are only working here for 6 months, then end up going home, you'll be laible for full UK income tax...


Oh - come on - keep up


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Would she be entitled to an air fair home? Annual air tickets are only applicable once an employee has completed a year with a company - so even that might not apply.

One thing I will bring up, which I'm sure many will flame me for but in the interest of having 'all the information' - many expats live together unmarried. You'd only run in to problems IF someone made a complaint against you or you got into trouble with the law. So take that information as you will, but it could help in your decision making.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Besides all the cautious responses above i would look at as a positive opportunity. All advise with reference to the best way in finding work in Dubai is to physically be here and put in the leg work. The plus side is you will be here for 6 months in work, with a salary which should be ample time to find another job for when your contract finishes. 

Better than trying to find a job from the UK or come out here without a job and then be under pressure to find something.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

I suggest you negotiate a contract to suit your situation, including benefits to which you may not automatically be entitled, eg: gratuity, enough salary to cover any tax you have to pay in the UK when you return.


----------



## missy_j78 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone, it's been incredibly helpful! I'll probably post an update following the interview, if I have any other questions. Thanks again!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think, legally, they have to give a ticket home. It could be negotiated though. The other consideration is lifting an employment ban if you wish to stay here afterwards. The way round the accommodation issue is to share an apartment.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

It is an investmant bank though, if there is any outfit that can afford to pay for the ticket and the gratuity it's them !!  .. 

Good luck with the process, but I'm fairly certain all the international investment banks follow their own corporate policies when it comes to tickets etc ...


----------

